# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Wat zijn gezonde voedingsgewoonten?

## FRANCOIS580

Om zo lang mogelijk in een goede gezondheid van het leven te genieten zijn in de eerste plaats goede en gezonde voedingsgewoonten onmisbaar. Om gezonde voedingsgewoonten aan te leren moeten we wél weten wat voedingsdeskundigen verstaan onder goede voedingsgewoonten. Om in goede gezondheid te blijven heeft je lichaam meer dan veertig verschillende voedingsstoffen nodig. Geen enkel voedingsmiddel of gezond dieet is in staat je al die stoffen te bezorgen. Wat zijn goede en gezonde voedingsgewoonten nu precies en hoe weet je of je goed bezig bent?

Wie met gezonde voeding en voedingsgewoonten begaan is kent ongetwijfeld de voedingsdriehoek of ‘de schijf van vijf’. Tot voor kort was de voedingsdriehoek onaantastbaar., maar recent verscheen dokter Verburgh op het toneel en die zette de principes van deze voedingsdriehoek op zijn kop. Ondanks zijn ronduit revolutionaire ideeën op het vlak van voeding, blijven wetenschappers eensgezind. Voor hen blijft de actieve voedingsdriehoek dé basis van een gezonde voeding en van alle gezonde voedingsgewoonten. Deze actieve voedingsdriehoek geeft iedereen die met gezonde voedingsgewoonten begaan is een duidelijk beeld van wat de wetenschap onder gezonde voedingsgewoonten verstaat. Deze actieve voedingsdriehoek geeft je niet alleen een gedetailleerd overzicht van wat er dagelijks op je menu staat om zo lang mogelijk gezond te blijven. Hij geeft tegelijk aan wat men onder gezond bewegen verstaat en hoeveel we moeten bewegen om in conditie te blijven?

*Gezonde voedingsgewoonten*
Evenwicht, variatie en de juiste hoeveelheden gezonde voedingsstoffen liggen aan de basis van gezonde voedingsgewoonten:

•*Evenwichtige voeding:* zoals we eerder reeds aan gaven kan één voedingsstof onmogelijk de ruim veertig verschillende voedingsmiddelen leveren die je dagelijks nodig hebt om je gezondheid op peil te houden. Zo gevarieerd mogelijk eten is dus de boodschap. Om zelf te controleren of je goed bezig bent werd de actieve voedingsdriehoek in.../... 

Lees verder...

----------


## Nora

Gevarieerd eten voor de ochtend en middag blijft lastig. Dat wordt meer een gewoonte.

----------

